# What % of customers buy food with their coffee's?



## ahoythere48 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking to set up a coffee shop and primarily focusing on the coffee. However there will be breakfasts and lunches with the usual array of muffins etc. Anyone out there know what percentage of people will be buying food as well. Obviously a tricky one to answer but are there stats on this. Any thoughts are more than welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Coffeelogicuk (Apr 30, 2011)

Tricky!

Obviously the better the food and the more varied it is the more you would sell with your coffee's. That said I made a quick call to one of our customers and asked the question for you and they said that around 70% of their customers buy a cake or biscuit with a cup of coffee. They are a busy coffee shop that serve drinks to customers in the shop and only a small amount of takeaways.

Hope this helps


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

I often choose where to drink if the cakes look interesting. Unfortunately one place I had been visiting regularly changed their Staff and the coffee, next visit, was to say the least, revolting.

I stopped going there of course.

I think most Customers would buy a cake or similar if there is a reasonably priced selection.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm going to throw in a curve ball!! I rarely buy cakes because I am trying to Lose weight. I love coffee though. The problem is there is never any healthy option in any of the shops I've been in. I'd love to see a couple of healthy options. I'd pay more for them. Ultimately if I opened a shop I'd try and provide fresh cakes biscuits home made soup and some tasty healthy options too. Perhaps an organic porridge for breakfasts, fresh fruit salads and some baked granola bars


----------

